
Ask HN: Who are the most efficient Founders? How do they manage their time? - blairanderson
I have two businesses that are growing modestly, maybe a couple percentage points a month. I have 4 employees. Bills are paid. Some months are slower but I don&#x27;t so much worry.<p>I&#x27;m trying to figure out how to efficiently GROW.<p>some tasks I do:<p>- helping my employees grow our current accounts
  - help write pitches
  - help with account optimizations
  - help without 
- get more accounts
  - google advertising
  - facebook advertising
  - blogging
- Do HR&#x2F;Bookkeeping&#x2F;admin(this is only like 3-5% of my time)<p>Does anyone have a better way to visualize all my POSSIBLE tasks so that I can prioritize them?
======
tlb
Get rid of one of the businesses, and make the other one grow twice as fast.

One business growing 10%/month greatly exceeds the impact of two businesses
growing 5%/month. Projecting those numbers 5 years out, your total business
would be 8x larger [0].

[0]

    
    
      >>> (0.5 * 1.1**(12*5)) / (1.05**(12*5))
      8.150292022020569

